# ******** Pudsy Tour of GB



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi all
Last year i was involed in the FTO owners club fund rasing for children in need. All we did was drive our cars between points and raised money for a great cause.
Basicly we'd get a big chain store (ASDA last year) on board and over two or three weeks we drive from city to city collecting money along the way. We'd stop at the sponcers stores to collect in the car park.
Most people would do one or two legs (i only did one). As long as we pass Pudsey on and he makes it around the country.
We could raise alot of money for doing what we love, driving our cars.
I don't mind taking the lead on this, but it would be a club / forum event and as such as much input on this would be great.
All i'm looking for now is an idea of who may be interested and where you might be based. We can discuss routes etc with a sponcer etc. The spin off would be the positive publicity for the club / forum.
I know i've probably left it too late, but we can only try
Craig
PS we could choose something else as a charity, again open to suggestions


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

hi craig

need any help, i will offer our services!

karen


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Crooky,

Good idea - Childline is the TTOC chosen charity this year, we raised Â£2200 at the Annual Event this year thanks to the generosity of the exhibitors for Raffle Prizes, Audi for the ADE and members doing Vagcom's, Brake changes etc

Lets see what the interest is like!


----------



## ragpot (Feb 20, 2005)

as a senior manager for ASDA I am more than happy to discuss this with corporate and see what can be arranged.

May I suggest Tickled Pink as this is our corp charity and this would open more doors for us/me internally. I can easily sort out bonnet & window stickers for us all too.

keep me posted.

Also happy to be involved in the driving too..... One idea would be to start and finish in Leeds, Asda's HQ, and from there generate some PR.


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

It all sounds great! Lets hope we can get lots of people interested!
Craig


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

I'm up for it and I'm sure I could get a cruise out of it, any excuse for a drive
and we could collect at the St Austell branch. Come fourth with your support guys, its well worth it.laters gordon :wink:


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Anything i can do to help let me know i,m in MK.
Sup3r


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Glasgow/Scotland if I have to are in if required. Let me know


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Count me in for a weekend shift


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Go for it. I'm in.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Im up for this, anwhere up North and I'll offer my services.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Any news on this one? Southern area support here! :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm up for a stint or two - did the Asda link up go anywhere ?


----------



## YTF (Aug 27, 2006)

Love the Children in Need idea!!! How about all the TTOC do a sponsored drive into Centre of London - get a donation per mile or a flat fee........ we cover the petrol costs..... then have a meet up at BBC! I have a contact at the BBC and could get a carpark up there for the night opposite BBC TV House!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I think we're losing sight of the original concept which was (a) it was for Children in Need (which of course is coming up real soon) - I've seen other charities mentioned which seems to miss the point and (b) it was nationwide, not just about those who can get to the London area....

Crooky - where did you get to with this?

Edit: I wrote this before YTF's post above - I think using this idea as the London part could work  Anyone heard from Crooky?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm up for YTF's London leg suggestion, and also available for London & surrounding area stints otherwise


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi all

Sorry i haven't been posting anything in this section, for some reason i wasn't getting my emails tell me people had posted replys.

The idea of griving to London is a great one!!! Given time is very tight the round Britain tour is probably best kept for next summer.

Would a large company, ie ASDA still get involved??? Cause we could have regional groups of owners based in regional flag ship stores collecting on the Friday, then we set off from 'ADSA' stores to London. If the BBC could get us a car park and a little air time to hand the money over this could help get ASDA (or someone) on board. Also was thinking may be Audi would like to donate some prizes for raffels to do in each store. _wouldn't it be *really really* nice if Audi gave away a car, say an A2_ Yeah i know, never going to happen :roll: , but may be Audi driving days, or free servicing, or even T-Shirts and pens!

If the drive to London is too far for some, we could do regional BBC spots. ie Scotland to BBC scotland?

The only problem i see is my availablity, might have to work that night, but hopefully i'll get out of it!

*ACTION PLANS*
If this is going to happen, we need to work fast! Can i ask those who have links to the likes of Audi UK, ASDA etc and the BBC to look into what is possible given the short notice. We could offer different levels of sponsership, say 1 main sponser and 3 local sponsers (local Audi stealer should be one!!!) and people like TT Shop etc 
I will look into the fund rasing side of things, I'm keen to set up an online giving site to collect as much before we set off as possible.
Also I'm wondering if people would mind having logo's on their cars? I'll get some prices of a lad who i know based on 1 main and 3 small, single colour.

PS thanks Clived for the PM or i might have missed this all together!!!


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

Right just been looking at the ways we can get the money into a central place and pass it over to the chairty. I think the easiest way will be to use an online based sponsership account, this way no one is left with Â£Â£Â£Â£'s and we're all open and accountable.
My g/f used this site for something she did with HSBC
http://www.justgiving.com/childreninneed/raisemoney/
I would say the best way would be to have a TT account that all the money goes into. This is the fastest and easiest way to get the money in and out. The only negitive thing is the fact only one person will have access. I've asked them if more names can be on the account and they will get back to me. But there is no way the money can be removed into a personal bank account, or indeed any account other than Children in Need's. 
I've also asked if they can provide a extra large cheque for when we're on the telly :lol:


----------



## YTF (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm looking into the BBC Carpark - Will know later on this afternoon.. Would be good if we knew rough numbers of people so that I can tell them what we want exactly....

Logos on the cars - hmmm........ on teh glass yeah, but I wouldn't put anything on my paint job!

With regards to a Stealer sponsoring it..... what about going to Audi UK instead!?!?? TTOC has links doesn't it?


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

I would only put the logos on the glass :wink:

Thats great news about the car park, thank you


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Listen, modern day vinyl graphics do NOT damage your paint work (unless you have crappy paint work)

I should know having had a few stickers on mine over the years, in fact some on mine for over 2 years with NO problem at all. Modern graphics are held on with safe adhesives that cause no ill effects. Also the paint used these days does not fade as much as older paints so you get no touble with sunlight.

I have had massive graphics on my A3 for 3 years, that was KIngfisher Blue metallic, they just peeled off and you wouldnt know they had been there - no polishing required either.


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

They look great TTotal, and i agree that good quality logos come off fine, but i was thinking about getting very cheap ones to keep the cost down.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Answer is still the same (unless you get paper stickers and not vinyl)

Modern printing and cutting prices are not huge mate... I have a few contacts if you get closer to doing something.

John


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

Oh, i didn't know that, just thought the cheaper the worse.
I'll let you know if we need anything, cheers


----------

